# Halloween themed dog owners event



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We're getting ready for a rather unique event. We've been invited to a Halloween themed dog owners event, sponsored by a local pit bull rescue where I got one of my dogs. Need some ideas for things to sell. We've come up with a few things, but could use all of the helps we can get. 

Currently, we're planning on taking masks, some pet-costumes, homemade dog treats in the shape of Dia de Los Muertos sugar skulls, a few miniature dog sculptures in a variety of poses, and possibly a few people costumes. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This deserves it's own thread


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya beat me to it, Haunti! LOL, I was just starting to re-write all of that. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

t shirts
Car Magnets for rescue dogs
50 50 raffle


Thats all I got right now


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

halloween themed dog bandanas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could definitely expand the dog treat idea using other Halloween shapes like ghosts, pumpkins, witch hats, etc. Here's a recipe for peanut butter & pumpkin dog treats that sounds good enough to eat even if you aren't a dog

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/peanut-butter-and-pumpkin-dog-treats/detail.aspx

Other ideas - leashes or collars with Halloween prints stamped on them. You could also put together small gift baskets decorated with black and orange ribbons, filled with treats and toys suitable to doggy tastes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL we spent 20 bucks last night for food grade silicone ice trays, that we plan to use as cookie molds to bake treats with. We also bought a few cookie cutters, a couple of yards of Halloween cloth to make bandanas out of, and we bought some white sculpy to make statuettes out of. When we get the statuettes made, I'm planning on posting pics here, in case anyone is interested in them. 

Thanks everyone!

P.S. 
Roxy, the treats you posted do sound good enough to eat.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We decided yesterday to take our cemetery columns and arch, build a frame from the back side of them, and enclose it with black plastic sheeting, then hang creepy cheesecloth on the interior. We have a 12ftx24ft booth space, and are thinking about setting up a small fenced cemetery with some tombstones and ground fog, just to get people's attention, and make them curious to come see what we have for sale. We'll have a power connection, so we may hook up a couple of black lights inside, three foggers with chillers(one with a fog curtain setup), and a small sound system.

**EDIT**
I just realized that some of the people on here might be in the Birmingham area. IF you are, and you see this, here's the information:

Howl-O-Ween National Pit Bull Awareness Day, Presented by Bama Bully Rescue
Saturday October 22, 2011 from 12pm-4pm at Rhodes Park, Birmingham, Alabama.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a very cool thing you are doing Bio...good luck with it and if I think of any suggestions to add I will.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I appreciate it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

So we got the first statue finished yesterday, and put a glaze on it (because everyone likes shiny things, right?) When I mixed the paint color for the brindle coat, I put just a little too much red in it, so it looks kind of orange now. We have a couple more that we need to get finished and painted, then we'll start on the next batch. We're using sculpey to build them, and painting with craft acrylics, then glazing with 5 minute epoxy, for that extra shine. The statues end up standing about 4&1/2 inches tall. 

We've also designed a new type of dog bandana that goes over the collar. We call them "Bully-bibs" Basically it goes around the collar like a curtain over a curtain rod, then you buckle the collar back onto the dog. I have a couple of photos of our female pit wearing one, as well as our female dachshund. I will try to post them tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I finally have decent pictures of the sculptures (Thanks to my wife). Here we go:

Brindle








This one turned out a little too Orange, because I hadn't thought about doing a tea-staining of black back over the orange. This has since been fixed with other sculptures.

Let Sleeping dogs lie:








This little guy is a sculpt based off of our pit, but the colors are different. She is a golden brindle, while I painted him to be a blue brindle (The color I will have if I ever get my male puppy that I want. This is a better example of our brindle painting technique.

Super-Bully:








Everyone likes a cute pup in costume on the big night, right? This guy shows his whimsical side going as a super-hero.

Guardian Blue:








This one shows the guardian side of pits, in my opinion. He's a big ox who watches anything out of the ordinary. This is probably my favorite sculpture we've done so far.

Mini Tombstone:








These would be a great addition to a Department 56 cemetery scene. Just saying...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just Clownin' Around:








This fella has a clown costume on, but he's still hugging a black cat and a jack-o-lantern. Great fun at halloween.

Skull incense burners:








These are just big enough to place a small incense cone under, for those of you who like those things.

Sweet Little Witch:








Believe it or not, this cute little girl in a witch costume went through about 4 or 5 paint schemes before I decided to do a tan brindle color on her. She was fun to paint, though.

Petey!








What Pit Bull Owners event would be complete without a celebrity appearance? We couldn't get Tia Maria Torres, because she was already booked. But we got a famous dog. Petey from the Lil' Rascals!

Sugar








This is one we actually did of our small female pit sleeping on the couch. This one won't be for sale, though. She is the exclusive property of my better looking half, as a thank you for putting up with me gift.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Petey rules!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow I love the sculptures! I would love one of my dog if you offered them!

I have been to a lot of pet events and the bandanas seem to be big sellers. Another thing that a lot of people like are the ribbon collars like this:









I'm currently trying to come up with a good and fairly original costume idea for my dog (German Shepherd) for the upcoming Halloween events but I am having no luck in thinking of ideas


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Throw me a pm, haunted horror. I'm sure Darrel could sculpt one at a fairly inexpensive rate. 

Also, there are many costumes that are fairly easy. If you have a sewing machine, the sky is the limit.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, the event is tomorrow(Today) from 2pm-5pm. We've done as much as we absolutely can. I can only hope it is enough. We just finished MM'ing the columns for our booth, and decided to leave tea-staining for later. I will be posting pictures of them probably day after tomorrow, since I'm going to be coming home and going to sleep this afternoon. Wish us luck, everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck and hope you guys do well, Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, other than a little networking, we didn't do so well at the dog show. However, we did meet a local haunt owner who was interested in acquiring some props and scenery without having to pay shipping from the west coast. In ten minutes, we made roughly $250, even taking cuts on some of our work. BUT, we got our foot in the door to make more money later, which I think is more important in the long run. So, on the whole, today was a pretty good day, plus I got to go through a fairly decent haunt for free


----------

